# Coleman Powermate voltage question



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

I have a Coleman Powermate 3000 with a Briggs on it. My question is about the output voltage . At no load it puts out 105 volts and 63.5 hz. At 650 watt load it puts out 118 volts and 61.5 hz and at a 1500 watt load it reads 121 volts and 60 hz.
What would cause the volts to be low at no load but right at load? The engine runs smooth without surging and the power appears to be smooth and steady. I don't think I have ever seen the volts come up with load while the hz go down. What causes this?
Thanks


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

From the tests I could do, it seems like the capacitor is faulty. I have a new one ordered. Will update after it arrives and gets installed.


----------

